
Silicon Valley’s ‘Rich Douchebags’ Won’t Win Forever, Says Chamath Palihapitiya - mathattack
http://recode.net/2016/03/21/silicon-valleys-homogeneous-rich-douchebags-wont-win-forever-says-investor-chamath-palihapitiya/
======
pink_dinner
" If you’re going to copy, copy the really important stuff like a diverse
workforce."

I disagree. We shouldn't be pushing for a 'diverse' workforce. We should be
pushing for a merit-based workforce where the best person gets the job
regardless of gender, sexuality, or race.

